# Geadas e microclimas na região centro



## irpsit (15 Dez 2014 às 23:16)

Olá, 

Gostaria de saber que microclimas com menos geadas ocorrem na região centro de Portugal, visto que quero comprar nessa região um terreno para a agricultura.

Idealmente, perto das regiões de entre Ansião, Lousã, Poiáres e Góis, ou entre Anadia, Mealhada, Penacova, Mortágua, Tondela e Tábua.

Conhecem os microclimas menos frios dessas zonas? Quais são as mínima baixas no decurso de um ano?

Faz muita diferença entre oeste do Caramulo e leste do Caramulo? Ou entre norte e sul do Rio Mondego?

Sei que muitas destas regiões atingem mínimas a rondar os -4ºC. Gostaria de encontrar uma zona com menos geadas e mínimas mais suaves, e com precipitação anual de pelo menos 1000mm. Onde pudesse vir a crescer coisas como bananeiras que aguentam umas geadas mínimas.


----------

